# How Do You Setup A Blowfly Maggot Culture?



## Blahandmee (Jun 18, 2008)

My container of bluebottles has once again created maggots. I need help on how to raise these things because last time this happened, I just threw them away because they were getting out of the container and stuff. Seriously, the sooner people respond, the better.

Thanks,

Max


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2008)

If they're maggots just put them in a shallow container and put them in the fridge until you want them to pupate. That is how they're shipped and stored until ready for use.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 20, 2008)

Blahandmee said:


> My container of bluebottles has once again created maggots. I need help on how to raise these things because last time this happened, I just threw them away because they were getting out of the container and stuff. Seriously, the sooner people respond, the better. Thanks,
> 
> Max


Did you breed blue bottle flies? That's not an easy thing to do! You should tell us how you do it. Anyway, yeah, put them in an airtight container so they get no oxygen and put them in the refrigerator.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 21, 2008)

Blahandmee said:


> My container of bluebottles has once again created maggots. I need help on how to raise these things because last time this happened, I just threw them away because they were getting out of the container and stuff. Seriously, the sooner people respond, the better. Thanks,
> 
> Max


Sounds like you had it all under control until you threw them away??? put a lid on it and they cant escape :blink:


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 24, 2008)

The maggots (and flies mixed in) are in my fridge, not thrown away. I had one of those cupo flies containers from mantisplace.com and one day i just saw maggots in there, nothing special done.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 24, 2008)

I was just going by what you said when you said "



Blahandmee said:


> I just threw them away because they were getting out of the container and stuff.


 "Your flies are probably better off flying around in the warm, in a net cage or some thing similar were they can exorcise their flight muscles and feed on diluted honey and fruit juice/puree, they are much better for your mantids this way.

Also warm your castors/pupae up to hatch them, like wise to get your maggots to pupate.

Ps dont keep them in an air tight container when warm as they will suffocate, probably best not to keep them air tight at all.

Obviously the maggots will want decaying meats to feed, this can get a bit smelly and unhygenic so probably best to just buy them in from mantis place and pupate and hatch them your self.


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok so heres the issue in my mind.


The flys and maggots should be kept in a warm enviroment to better develop.

Last time, I kept them warm and they got out of control. Like they were escaping and stuff.
So what kind of container could I keep them in that will contain them?

Will I have to separate the flys and maggots?


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 24, 2008)

Blahandmee said:


> Ok so heres the issue in my mind.The flys and maggots should be kept in a warm enviroment to better develop.
> 
> Yes, if you keep them cool/cold there developement will slow down, this is ok if you have lots and want to store some (pupa and larvae), Adult flies will slow down but dont store as well as the other two stages, ideally you want them to fly around and feed (gut load) to make them a better food for your charges. They can last a long time as adult flies if they have food &amp; water (liquid food such as diluted honey/sugar water, fruit juice and puree) and arent kept too hot or cold
> 
> ...


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't really have pupae I just have flys and little white worms (maggots I presume?). I realize some of you might think this to be a little crazy but, what kind of enviroment are your guys's non-breeeding bluebottles living in? I mean to get right down to the point, I only have 1 mantid eating bluebottles, the rest are too small. A constant supply isn't the biggest thing on my mind right now.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 25, 2008)

As above, :angry:


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 25, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> As above, :angry:


Yeah, I know. People have different viewpoints and this is mine. Maybe I'll see it like you guys when I have more mantids to feed.  

Now back to my latest question.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 25, 2008)

You say "people have different veiws", well thats true but there really isnt much thats gunna differ here.

You also say "people have different veiws and this is mine" well im sorry but you havent actually added your veiws, what you did was ask a couple of rather random and vague questions which changed with each post! to which i did my best to answer for you and you have basically dismissed them time after time.

Your last post says in part, "now back to my latest question" which can only be the post before and that says [SIZE=18pt]"[/SIZE]what kind of enviroment are your guys's non-breeeding bluebottles living in?[SIZE=18pt]"[/SIZE]

So here goes, that is assuming when you say bluebottles you mean adult bluebottles (the winged flying stage not the legless wriggling wingless larval stage)

Ok for the former, a dry , warm, ventillated environment with space to fly and exercise their flight muscles, also places to perch and rest . Such as a wooden box with a net side or two or a large net or a tank (with a lid, ventillated) or a large jar with a net lid or any thing else that they cant escape from and has all the above mentioned benefits.

Feed them on diluted honey , fruit juice/puree , or sugar water to make them a better food for your mantid/s .

For the latter, keep them in an escape proof ventillated box, ie a bait box, keep them in a dry medium of say sawdust, maize powder, vermiculite, peat/soil (dry) etc You can store them in the fridge to slow their development and take small amounts out to pupate and hatch them into adults according to your needs.

You said you are getting them from mantis place as i assume final stage larvea so there is no need to feed them.

Any thing else i have ommitted in this post can be found in above posts or you can ask a more specific question.

Hope this is satisfactory for you ?


----------



## Blahandmee (Jun 25, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> You say "people have different veiws", well thats true but there really isnt much thats gunna differ here.You also say "people have different veiws and this is mine" well im sorry but you havent actually added your veiws, what you did was ask a couple of rather random and vague questions which changed with each post! to which i did my best to answer for you and you have basically dismissed them time after time.
> 
> Your last post says in part, "now back to my latest question" which can only be the post before and that says [SIZE=18pt]"[/SIZE]what kind of enviroment are your guys's non-breeeding bluebottles living in?[SIZE=18pt]"[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


Yes it was. Thanks for your help everyone. Sorry if I was confusing at times. I really apprreciate your guys's advice. Thanks again!


----------

